# iPad 3G



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've finally made up my mind, I'm going to order an iPad 2 64Gb WiFi 3G on Monday.

I've decided to go for the 3G model even though I won't use the 3G facility that often, but it will give me more flexibility when on holiday and traveling.

A couple of questions for those in the know:


Can I get/use a PAYG sim card for a data connection, what's the best buy - what do I need to get and where?
Can 3G be switched off when not is use?
What "must have" apps should I look at? In particular a fuel management app for keeping track of MPG on the car - I currently use aCar on my Android phone, looking for something similar.

Looking for ... ...


Fuel Management
Flight tracking for airports etc.
Travel-related apps
Photography apps
Mapping - planning on getting UK-Map
What else is hot-to-trot?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

To answer your questions about the sim - get something that is PAYG and offers a decent amount of data for free per top up. O2 sims are normally good. It might also be a micro sim which might be worth mentioning when you order.

Yes you can switch 3G off.

When you say mapping, is that OS maps or road nav? If its OS then memory map, if it's nav the use co pilot.


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

With regards to a cheap sim get one of these:

3 Original Broadband Ready to Go 3GB Preloaded Data Sim: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Take it to a 3g store and get it swapped to a micro sim, should cost you a fiver. Stick it in your ipad and youve got 3gb of data to use for 3 months for £15 roughly. Thats what ive done on my brothers ipad 2 and i have to say im quite impressed with how fast the 3g connection is from 3.

So you get £15 for 3 months internet, works out around £60 for a year!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds good - thanks.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 16gb 3G ipad2. Currently on a rolling contract with orange - but will taking advantage of the payg sims. The 3G speeds seem really quick- very impressed


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

What phone do you currently have and who is it contracted with?

Reason I ask is that O2 simplicity tarrif now includes teathering so there is no need for 3G connectivity if you have an iPad as you can just teather it to your iPhone


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It just occurred to me, I currently have a Vodafone 3G dongle for my laptop which has a PAYG micro SIM card in it - would this be OK for use in a 3G iPad 2?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive got both 3 PAYG sim and Vodafone ones both with £10 on since last year. You need to turn all the 3G setting off when not using it or it will drain your balance as it checks for 3G every 15 minutes.

Ive goto sort another vodafone data sim one cause i just washed my other sim!

If i sort it ill drop a post on here.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> What phone do you currently have and who is it contracted with?
> 
> Reason I ask is that O2 simplicity tarrif now includes teathering so there is no need for 3G connectivity if you have an iPad as you can just teather it to your iPhone


Pardon my ignorance, but what's teathering - I thought it was something you did to horses and goats


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's teathering - I thought it was something you did to horses and goats


basically when you connect the phone to the ipad.. and the ipad uses the phone as a sort of internet router.. piggybacking the phones 3G.

for people with high data plans(my 3g iphone was unlimited) you can use it for internet on your ipad/laptop ect on the move.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

DW58 said:


> It just occurred to me, I currently have a Vodafone 3G dongle for my laptop which has a PAYG micro SIM card in it - would this be OK for use in a 3G iPad 2?


Yep. Thats what i need again ish. just a pre paid data sim. You will need to cut it down. Simply use a micro sim outer (standard sim with the micro bit pushed out) Then using sharp sissors (not a knife) cut it out. Its hard to really mess it up but dont cut the actual contact bit on the sim.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

£20 with 6 months internet (you will need to cut the sim) - I did this offer.

theres also talks about another sim which gives you 12 months intenet for £10 with tmobile

both are not really a ipad sim however alot of people on av forums have done this with no problems


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

E1Raz said:


> With regards to a cheap sim get one of these:
> 
> 3 Original Broadband Ready to Go 3GB Preloaded Data Sim: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...


I went for this option - thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I went for this option - thanks for your help :thumb:


Having said that, this may work out cheaper if it is already a microsim. Ive ordered another one on Sunday evening so should be with me over the next few days and will report back. Plus you dont have to go to the 3g store and wait ages like i did :wall:

3 Original Broadband Ready to Go 3GB Preloaded Data Sim for iPad / iPad 2: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought a Sim cutter to do my own as I have another SIM with a good Data allowance I want to try. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> £20 with 6 months internet (you will need to cut the sim) - I did this offer.
> 
> theres also talks about another sim which gives you 12 months intenet for £10 with tmobile
> 
> both are not really a ipad sim however alot of people on av forums have done this with no problems


Just went for this tmobile one. Let you know if it worksout fine. My washed vodafone sim is no more and non expiry sims are a thing of the past......


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The 3 SIM arrived this morning, just need the iPad now - it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

DW58 said:


> The 3 SIM arrived this morning, just need the iPad now - it arrives tomorrow.


Your going to love it!!!!!!!!

Hunt around for the correct apn settings

These work for me

APN: 3services or three.co.uk
USERNAME: blank
PASSWORD:blank


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

E1Raz said:


> With regards to a cheap sim get one of these:
> 
> 3 Original Broadband Ready to Go 3GB Preloaded Data Sim: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...


I do a similar thing, I buy '3' micro sims from the Apple shop, they're only £5 and they come with 1GB of data and expire after 2 months, when that runs out I stick another in. For my needs, 1GB last about 2 months, so 3G roaming on my Ipad since November has only cost me £20


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DW58 said:


> Looking for ... ...
> 
> 
> Flight tracking for airports etc.


Don't use any '3rd party' apps. It's best to use the proper BAA site, or the relevant airport site. BA app is quite good, and even more accurate than the BAA site, so too is the Virgin app.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> I do a similar thing, I buy '3' micro sims from the Apple shop, they're only £5 and they come with 1GB of data and expire after 2 months, when that runs out I stick another in. For my needs, 1GB last about 2 months, so 3G roaming on my Ipad since November has only cost me £20


Can you possibly post a link to where these can be obtained, can't find them on the AppleStore.

Thanks.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Can you possibly post a link to where these can be obtained, can't find them on the AppleStore.
> 
> Thanks.


Haven't bought/seen them online to be honest. I just visit the Apple shop and ask for a '3' SIM (comes in a CD size plastic sleeve).

The guy in the shop told me about the trick when I was looking to buy the Ipad. Basically you are buying a SIM for £5 that comes with a free 1GB of data. I suppose they ['3'] think you will then top up the card, but why would you when its £10 for 1GB.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> Haven't bought/seen them online to be honest. I just visit the Apple shop and ask for a '3' SIM (comes in a CD size plastic sleeve).
> 
> The guy in the shop told me about the trick when I was looking to buy the Ipad. Basically you are buying a SIM for £5 that comes with a free 1GB of data. I suppose they ['3'] think you will then top up the card, but why would you when its £10 for 1GB.


Thanks - out nearest Apple Store is in Aberdeen (70 miles), but as my son will be starting Uni there in September all being well, I'll be visiting more often and plan on buying a _Mac Book Pro_ from them in September taking advantage of the Academic discounts (15%), I'll pick up a few of these cards then. I've got a "3" 90-day/3Gb card to keep me going in the meantime.


----------

